# What do you feed?



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

For your boneless beef and pork sources?

I originally had a decent deal with my local butcher, but his boss turned it down so we only get the chicken for crazy cheap. These guys want $3 a lb for boneless beef or pork and meanwhile they will rarely ever have it!

I can really only afford to spend about $1-$2 of meat a lb but I had no choice but to order from hare-today...which it's base price is cheaper for the trim, but with shipping it comes out to the same price which to me is ridiculous.

Anyway...Just curious what do you guys use as your boneless beef and pork sources?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We have so many to feed that heart is a boneless staple. We get beef heart about 3 times per year, pork heart, turkey heart all the time, we also feed lamb lung, pork roasts when I can find a super sale. Fish, my guys love their big sardines and other kinds of fish.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Beef = heart, lung, spleen (all free from someone I know who butchered 10 steer), and I buy kidney, liver, pancreas
pork = ribs (I get them for a decent price on sale), pork butt (only when on sale), kidney and liver (got this from a friend who feeds raw and has a butcher contact)
tongue from both would be good too, but I have not yet been lucky enough to find it for cheap
oh and I feed a lot of beef tripe


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> We have so many to feed that heart is a boneless staple. We get beef heart about 3 times per year, pork heart, turkey heart all the time, we also feed lamb lung, pork roasts when I can find a super sale. Fish, my guys love their big sardines and other kinds of fish.


Same here!!!HAHAHA :lol:

Well we dont feed beef heart as often....but pork and turkey heart are a main staple..and lamb lung as long as we can keep it coming!!:thumb:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I can get beef heart pretty cheap. I would love to buy tongue but dang I could just as cheaply buy ribeye steak, I think.
I also buy pork loin when they mark it down next to nothing.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

How much do you guys pay for beef heart? My butcher I think wants like...2.50-3 a lb for it...beef is insanely expensive here since...well...there are no cows here ha ha


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> How much do you guys pay for beef heart? My butcher I think wants like...2.50-3 a lb for it...beef is insanely expensive here since...well...there are no cows here ha ha


Well a lack of cows would do it! People get it alot cheaper than me, but I just got some for $1.29 a pound - in Indiana I paid $1.79 a pound. Not as many cows in Indiana, I guess.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Man I have to find some good beef sources...this is sad...I'm tired of the yellow poop!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

The cheapest I can get beef hearts is $3lb so its not a staple. We got given 250lb of ground beef so the dogs have been getting quite a bit of that lately, plus we feed pork shoulder.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Well you guys get meat alot cheaper than we can in NZ, unless you buy in bulk or know someone in the trade. I've just worked out in US$ that it costs for ox/beef heart and lamb heart we pay US$7.50 per kg which = US$3.75 a pound.

Today's rate: NZ$10.00 = US$8.36


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Beef heart is the cornerstone of our feeding, and we feed it a lot. The price seems to fluctuate a lot, from $1.45-$1.99 through the last several months (last time was $1.73/lb) but I've found it to be a total godsend in keeping weight on Annie's skinny little butt. 
Other than that, sometimes we order beef head meat, which is a little cheaper than the heart by about $.10-$.15/lb but is also fattier. 
We feed whole pork legs, which are about 25lbs each, and let each dog gnaw off a few pounds on a gorge day. That's the only pork we buy. It's $1.33/lb and has stayed that price for a while.

We also feed a lot of whole mackerel. Each dog gets a couple every day. They love it.

Other red meat we feed regularly: lamb necks, lamb scrap, lamb kidney, lamb heart, and game meat when we get it free.

We feed 600-650lbs/ month and I order 200lbs of it beef heart every time.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am having a terrible time finding any heart other than chicken. I finally found beef heart at $1.99/lb and the drive is about 2 hours round trip! From my CL scores I have a fair amount of ground beef so for now Lola gets frozen chunks of that. As for pork another CL score netted me about 5 lbs of pork loin so that has been their pork with pork neck and the odd marked down pork steak thrown in.

For now deer is my red meat staple. My brother saved the scraps from 2 deer that he cut up and I got 10-15 lbs from a guy on CL a couple of weeks ago. Since my dogs only eat 7 oz a day between them big scores like that last a while for them. I am still looking to find better prices on beef or pork heart though.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Pork seems to go on sale for $1.30-$1.40 around here, usually it's machine cut stuff so I chop the bones out rather than pay another dollar per pound but sometimes the boneless meat is pretty cheap too. Beef the cheapest I can get is $3.00 a pound, thankfully right now I'm only feeding one dog who doesn't eat much so I can afford to buy a few pounds a month. I'm not sure what my grocery store charges for heart, they never seem to know in advance and I can only get it in 50 pound cases so I haven't ordered it yet.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

For boneless beef mostly heart which costs me 1.49 lb. I also feed tounge, price isn't bad on that. If I can get other cuts of beef cheap I will get them but it is mostly heart and seeing as that is very good for the dog I dont bother much w/ searching out another beef cut. For pork heart it is same price as b.h so I again mainly stick w/ that, but when I can find shoulder roast,loin or ribs on sale I always stock up on them. Also feed p.tounge.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Does beef heart need to be soaked when feeding it to dogs? I picked up some beef heart, and also found beef kidney for the first time. Both have instructions to soak? Is this just for human consumption?


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

Lets see, for beef I have a deal with my local health food shop because they have an insane amount of shrink when it comes to beef. They pull everything from the fridge case on it's sell or freeze by date, and label it "dog food" and toss it in the deep freezer. Me and now a bunch of other raw feeders can get it anytime for $1.99 and this is grass fed or organic beef. I get sirloin, chuck roast and shank mostly, with occasionaly things like rib eyes or other cuts. Pretty darn good deal if I do say so myself. My other main red meat is lamb heart and I get that (also grass fed pasture raised stuff, I REFUSE to buy factory farmed for me or the critters) for $3.99 a lb in ten lb cases that they order for me. I also get some lamb and goat from a local 4h advisor occassionally. But it is not cheap, about $6 a lb, but it is an occassional splurge mostly. Pork honestly I don't feed much of because I have not been able to get the same kind of deals. I do grab the roasts and ribs when they go on sale, and that is ussually about $3-$5. And I am going to ask the manager about getting pork riblets, since those seem to be fairly inexpensive and I would love to give lucy some other bone besides poultry once in awhile.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

We feed a wide variety of beef...roast, flank, ribeye, sirloin, shank, new york strip, heart, tongue, etc...basically everything but tenderloin. We are fortunate that our local grocery stores have amazing sales.

I have purchased $75 worth of meat for $19. Heart, have no idea...only know a whole one is around $1.29...I just grab and go.

We do not feed pork due to Yogi being highly allergic even in the raw form. 

Anyone living in the south that have Food Lion's and BI-LO's check with the meat department...they will order heart, tongue for you.


----------

